# Brewista scales alternative



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey guys,

not been on here for a ages its all posh looking now. Anyway, looking for recommendations for new scales - my brewistas make batteries leak after about 20 mins of them being in.

Anything else worth trying around the £50 mark?

tia

Louis


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Burnzy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> not been on here for a ages its all posh looking now. Anyway, looking for recommendations for new scales - my brewistas make batteries leak after about 20 mins of them being in.
> 
> ...


 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VST-2000B-1-Piece-Coffee-Scale/dp/B009GPJMOU

These are supposed to be good. I see them on Youtube videos when guys don't have Acaias. They are sometimes called Hario V60 though, maybe that means they are not good for espresso? They might be for pour over specifically? Worth looking at though. I think Hario are the next good brand, or one of, after Acaia.

I like my £10 BriFit ones though  Do the job for me atm.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you, ill check them out


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Burnzy said:


> Thank you, ill check them out


 https://www.moonroast.co.uk/collections/brewing-equipment/products/yagua-barista-scales One I use mate, built in timer aswell


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

We do both the suggested scales, cheaper than both the links too.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We do both the suggested scales, cheaper than both the links too.


 Wish you hadn't told me that I paid £19


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Joe shorrock said:


> Wish you hadn't told me that I paid £19


 Sorry bud! Always worth getting in touch if you are looking for stuff, even if we don't have it on the site. I can source loads of gear and I will always try and do a good deal for forum members.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I always find sellers of scales advertise the width and length but for some reason forget the crucial height.

Anything that approaches within half a metre of my ground zero needs to be either disposable or indestructible as i will drop it, PF it, steam it, heat it, soak it, squash it and mix it with wet and dry coffee coffee grinds at repeated moments. It also needs to be espresso and lactose intolerant. I expect one day it will see inside a dishwater to clean it.

My current set have lasted a year they were cheap off ebay like these 8 quid Brifit Scales

They won't last two... 😺


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Burnzy said:


> Thank you, ill check them out


 Sorry, should have linked @BlackCatCoffee site for those Hario scales. If you do go for those, think about getting them from them, they do good work round here, it's nice for forum members to give back.

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/accessories/products/copy-of-yagua-scales


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

CocoLoco said:


> Sorry, should have linked @BlackCatCoffee site for those Hario scales. If you do go for those, think about getting them from them, they do good work round here, it's nice for forum members to give back.
> 
> https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/accessories/products/copy-of-yagua-scales


 Really appreciate the link. Unfortunately I sold my last set of Hario scales this morning and I am not sure when we be able to restock given world events. We do still have the Yagua scales talked about and pictures above though.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I have the yagua scales from black cat, perfect for under the portafilter

I use cheap salter ones for pour over, although id love to look like one of the cool kids with fancy ones


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Those yagua scales look like they might sit on the La Pavoni drip tray quite nicely! Been half looking for a small set with inbuilt timer for ages.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah small footprint


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

I have the yagua scales in the picture/link above. They are great if you want a small scale with a timer for espresso.

I know nobody has mentioned using them for pourover or aeropress but in case anyone was also hoping to use them for these, the timer doesn't work for them. Any time you either stir or swirl, the sudden change in mass causes the timer to stop and the only way to start it again is to reset the timer back to zero and start again which takes 3 button presses and takes about 5 seconds, so you would be better off just using your phone or watch.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

SDM said:


> I have the yagua scales in the picture/link above. They are great if you want a small scale with a timer for espresso.
> 
> I know nobody has mentioned using them for pourover or aeropress but in case anyone was also hoping to use them for these, the timer doesn't work for them. Any time you either stir or swirl, the sudden change in mass causes the timer to stop and the only way to start it again is to reset the timer back to zero and start again which takes 3 button presses and takes about 5 seconds, so you would be better off just using your phone or watch.


 I'll take this opportunity just to point out that this is true if the MyWeigh Barista scale too. Very annoying given the size of that scale.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> I'll take this opportunity just to point out that this is true if the MyWeigh Barista scale too. Very annoying given the size of that scale.


 I kid you not, if I so much as blow a breath of air over the scale, the timer stops. Can be very aggravating. I've learned to think of it as an "endearing but annoying"😉 personality quirk, because I am not (yet!) ready to fork out for an Acaia.🙈🤣


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks all - ordered from Black cat


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

How is the reaction time on the Yagua?

I've bought this set from Amazon and been unimpressed so looking for a replacement: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0759J83GT/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_awdb_t1_YLgSEbR2NNQ5F

They seem realtively accurate but are just so slow to update that it's difficult not to overshoot.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

LiquidLogic said:


> How is the reaction time on the Yagua?


 I did a quick test on my Yagua this morning while waiting for the water to heat up. I repeatedly poured 20g of beans in while videoing the scales and the timer. The average lag before the display settled on 20.0g was 0.13 seconds.

How the lag manifests itself is slightly different each time: sometimes the display overshoots 20.0g briefly, then drops back down to 20.0g, sometimes it under-reports and then catches up.


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

Sounds good enough, I'll give them a try.

Very unscientific but I tried a similar test with mine just counting in my head. The Anpress scales seem to take around 2-3s to register I've dropped the beans onto them.


----------



## Ivanox (Jul 8, 2017)

Depends how end you want to go but the Felicita Arc scales are pretty good. Exaclty like the Acaia...just much cheaper.


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

I tried counting it in my head at first but it went beyond my ability to multitask/react.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion - work perfect, and quick delivery from black cat


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We do still have the Yagua scales talked about and pictures above though.


 Looks like the Yagua are now out of stock ask . Any update on getting anymore? Combined timer scale appeals, ideally one that fits into classic drip tray (thinking of getting a low profile version)


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

HDAV said:


> Looks like the Yagua are now out of stock ask . Any update on getting anymore? Combined timer scale appeals, ideally one that fits into classic drip tray (thinking of getting a low profile version)


 I have made them available again.

They will not ship until Tuesday however.


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

My Yagua scales arrived from@BlackCatCoffee this morning (along with some beans to try); first impressions are good.

Not tried them in anger but a quick comparison against the Anpress indicates very little lag.

As a bonus, they fit under the portafilter of the Gaggia without any fuss.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

LiquidLogic said:


> Not tried them in anger but a quick comparison against the Anpress indicates very little lag.
> 
> As a bonus, they fit under the portafilter of the Gaggia without any fuss.


 HOw tall is your cup my concern is i dont have much space already and would need a 3D drip tray to fit the scales under as well.


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

I have this Rhino double shot glass which is 60mm according to their site: https://rhinocoffeegear.com/rhino-coffee-gear-shot-glass-double.html

May still be worth a slim drip tray but slimmer than many other scales. A bottomless portafilter (on the way for my birthday next month) would make it even neater.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ50 (Sep 26, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I have made them available again.
> 
> They will not ship until Tuesday however.


 I've been keeping my eye on the page for a couple of weeks now and haven't seen these showing as in stock (I must have just missed the previous lot). Are you expecting stock again any time soon?

My Brewista v1 scales are rapidly giving up the ghost and I'm desperately trying to resist the temptation of the Acaia Lunar 😀

Many thanks.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

LJ50 said:


> I've been keeping my eye on the page for a couple of weeks now and haven't seen these showing as in stock (I must have just missed the previous lot). Are you expecting stock again any time soon?
> My Brewista v1 scales are rapidly giving up the ghost and I'm desperately trying to resist the temptation of the Acaia Lunar
> 
> Many thanks.


That's a fair difference in price between the Yagau and Lunar.....

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ50 (Sep 26, 2015)

Planter said:


> That's a fair difference in price between the Yagau and Lunar.....
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 I'm well aware of that thanks. That's my point, if I get hold of something cheap and cheerful that I'm happy with then it will remove the temptation to spend a silly amount of money.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

LJ50 said:


> I'm well aware of that thanks. That's my point, if I get hold of something cheap and cheerful that I'm happy with then it will remove the temptation to spend a silly amount of money.


 Hello, I shall be getting some more in next week.

I will update you on here when they arrive.

David


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

LJ50 said:


> I'm well aware of that thanks. That's my point, if I get hold of something cheap and cheerful that I'm happy with then it will remove the temptation to spend a silly amount of money.


No offense was meant. Was just a statement. It just seemed like opposite ends of the spectrum.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhoy Wonder (May 22, 2020)

Hi all, new poster here!

Also looking at scales/timer for timing/weighing shots from my Gaggia Classic. How do these compare? Not looking at spending too much if I can but reading this some will measure time and weight automatically as poured, is that correct?

Thanks

David


----------



## LJ50 (Sep 26, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Hello, I shall be getting some more in next week.
> 
> I will update you on here when they arrive.
> 
> David


 Thank you very much for taking the time to reply. I'll keep checking in.

Thank you again.


----------



## LJ50 (Sep 26, 2015)

Planter said:


> No offense was meant. Was just a statement. It just seemed like opposite ends of the spectrum.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 None taken at all 👍 You're dead right. Hence my enthusiasm find a cheaper solution before my itchy "buy" finger gets the better of my horrified brain.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Had my lunars since 2018 bought in NY so only 12 month warranty still going, I do have lesser scales that do the same it's your choice.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

LJ50 said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to reply. I'll keep checking in.
> 
> Thank you again.


 Back in stock now.

David


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Back in stock now.
> 
> David


 Just bought a set, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## LJ50 (Sep 26, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Back in stock now.
> 
> David


 Ordered, along with some beans. Thank you very very much for letting us know.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

None left 🤣


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

The timer freezes on mine now and again, its only about 1/10 shots atm


----------



## dbeckett (Jan 11, 2016)

Xabi17 said:


> None left 🤣


 I'm also looking a set, was looking to purchase some yesterday, hopefully it'll be back in stock soon


----------



## Mikey finn (Jul 9, 2020)

I have the bodum barrista scales just under £30 good reaction time, simple to use, waterproof, slim enough to go under a portafilter and fit a flat white mug, and also have a shot timer function. What more do you want?- cant understand £100+ barrista scales spend more on machine or grinders in my opinion.


----------

